# Divorce Priorities?



## Prudence222 (Jun 25, 2014)

My situation is I have been married to my husband of 28 years and am ready for divorce. We are going to last ditch marriage counseling but I have no hope left. I have seen a lawyer and have the cash for his retainer and divorce should no complications occur. I have a few thousand dollars to rent an apartment and live for about 2 months. I am working part time. I have found the perfect apartment to rent but it has to be done within a week. 
What step do I take first? Should I rent the apartment then file? Should I tell him I am going to file or surprise him? He has a temper and would get really hot if I surprised him and I want to keep this as civil as possible. Lawyer says divorce should take about 3 months and I should get retroactive alimony to cover my living expenses for an indefinite amount of time due to the length of our marriage. Any suggestions would be welcome.
Thanks


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Rent the apartment, file for divorce and tell him right away. Then move to the apartment right away. Don't stick around for bullsh1t.


----------

